# Edge Finder Operation



## metaldestroyer (Jan 24, 2011)

What is the best RPM to run for a .5" diameter mechanical edge finder. Does it matter what the material is, how about edge finder diameter or any other variables. This is assuming a vertical mill.

Jack


----------



## doug gray (Jan 24, 2011)

Good info on wiggler style here http://littlemachineshop.com/Reference/Wiggler.php


----------



## MachineTom (Jan 24, 2011)

Between 500 and 1000 rpm seems the best, it is not critical.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 26, 2011)

My method of selecting a speed for an edge finder or wiggler is quite consistent.

It's whatever speed the spindle was turning when the last tool was used.

That is something I've never really given much thought, but I'm sure there is a 
proper answer to it.

Rick


----------



## tel (Jan 26, 2011)

I use the same formula as Rick!


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, another one here, Ricks got it right! ;D

Vic.

Edit: forgot to mention, have a look at Joachims post here. Easy to make. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10633.0


----------



## Dave G (Jan 26, 2011)

Starrett style edge finders will come apart above 2000 rpms. I know, i've done it. If your lucky, you can find the pieces and put it back together. Be careful. Dave.


----------



## New_Guy (Jan 26, 2011)

800rpm to 1000rpm max will give you good results, i think fast is good but 1000rpm max for the safety of the tool


----------



## f350ca (Jan 26, 2011)

Dave G  said:
			
		

> Starrett style edge finders will come apart above 2000 rpms. I know, i've done it. If your lucky, you can find the pieces and put it back together. Be careful. Dave.



Mine came apart the other day at 1000 rpm BUT I managed to grab it by the other wiggler end without noticing. Stretched the spring but never let go.

Greg


----------



## Layne (Jan 28, 2011)

I always run 1000 rpm. It's true that the speed is not so important, but I feel like you get better accuracy from always using the same speed.


----------



## allahcat (Aug 5, 2014)

i use 1200 rpm , always ....with a .2 tip


----------



## cobweb81 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know where I read it but Starrett states that 1000 rpm is max. I get the best results at 1000 rpm.


----------



## BaronJ (Aug 6, 2014)

metaldestroyer said:


> What is the best RPM to run for a .5" diameter mechanical edge finder. Does it matter what the material is, how about edge finder diameter or any other variables. This is assuming a vertical mill.
> 
> Jack



I run mine at about 500 rpm. 0.5" shank and 4 mm stylus.


----------

